# Fischereischein



## Schwingeangler44 (1. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage:
Es stimmt doch das man an jedem Gewässer aucdh an den freien Gewässern den Fischereischein benötigt oder nicht?


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. August 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mal eine Frage:
> Es stimmt doch das man an jedem Gewässer aucdh an den freien Gewässern den Fischereischein benötigt oder nicht?


Kommt auf das Bundesland an, an manchen Küsten darf man ohne angeln.


----------



## hasenzahn (2. August 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein*

Kommt auf das Bundesland an. Hier in Brandenburg ist Friedfischangeln komplett ohne Fischereischein möglich. Auch in Forellenpuff braucht man hier keinen Fischereischein mehr. In Brandenburg nur noch notwendig wenn Salmoniden in Wildgewässern und Raubfisch mit Kunstköder oder Köderfisch geangelt werden soll. In Mecklenburg gilt das wiederum nicht, auch in Sachsen Anhalt ist überall Fischereischein vorgeschrieben. Wenn ich also mit meinem Junior von Brandenburg an die Küste fahre, braucht der einen Jugendfischereischein.  Hierin BRB braucht er keinen mehr. 

MfG und nicht durcheinander bringen lassen


----------



## OliverH86 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein*

Solche Geschichten gehören meiner Meinung nach bundesweit vereinheitlicht... Da blickt doch echt keiner mehr durch ;+;+;+

Gruß Oliver |wavey:


----------



## Tarn Fischer (4. August 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein*

und wie sieht das ganze in niedersachsen aus ??


----------



## antonio (4. August 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein*

nds ist ja grad die ausnahme wo an freien gewässern der perso reicht.
wer in nds wohnt braucht nur nen fischereischein, wenn er in anderen bl angeln will.
für die gewässer in nds reicht der perso oder das prüfungszeugnis je nach gewässer.

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. August 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Bundesland an. Hier in Brandenburg ist Friedfischangeln komplett ohne Fischereischein möglich.
> 
> 
> 
> Auch in Forellenpuff braucht man hier keinen Fischereischein mehr.


 

Okay, dat mit dem Friedfischangeln stimmt soweit. Man muss aber dazu sagen, das man die Fischereiabgabe trotzdem zahlen muss. (möglich in jedem Angelladen.


Und das mit dem Forellenpuff sollteste mir mal "GENAU VERLINKEN". Das ist meines Wissens nämlich nicht richtig ! ! !
Man braucht in jedem Forellenpuff nen Fischereischein, auch wenn keine Sau danach fragt ! .... Wenn das so stimmt wie Du es hier sagst, dann belege das bitte ...


----------



## caddel (4. August 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mal eine Frage:
> Es stimmt doch das man an jedem Gewässer aucdh an den freien Gewässern den Fischereischein benötigt oder nicht?




Also bei Dir in der Ecke, darfst Du zum Beispiel in der Elbe noch ohne Schein angeln daessich um ein Küstengewässer handelt.
In der Schwinge oder Oste würde ich das wiederum nicht machen denn dort brauchst Du einen Sportfischereischein und teilweise sogar Berechtigungskarten.

Gruß
|wavey:caddel


----------



## antonio (4. August 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Okay, dat mit dem Friedfischangeln stimmt soweit. Man muss aber dazu sagen, das man die Fischereiabgabe trotzdem zahlen muss. (möglich in jedem Angelladen.
> 
> 
> Und das mit dem Forellenpuff sollteste mir mal "GENAU VERLINKEN". Das ist meines Wissens nämlich nicht richtig ! ! !
> Man braucht in jedem Forellenpuff nen Fischereischein, auch wenn keine Sau danach fragt ! .... Wenn das so stimmt wie Du es hier sagst, dann belege das bitte ...





dies stimmt nicht,da fischereirecht,wie schon so oft erwähnt, länderrecht ist.
es gibt bundesländer da braucht man im forellenpuff keinen fischereischein.
und noch mal was allgemeines, es wird immer von angelscheinen geredet, die gibt es nicht.
es gibt fischereischeine(der bundesländer) und erlaubnisscheine/karten.

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. August 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein*



antonio schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> dies stimmt nicht,da fischereirecht,wie schon so oft erwähnt, länderrecht ist.
> es gibt bundesländer da braucht man im forellenpuff keinen fischereischein.


 

Da haste wohl Recht Antonio, nur ist mir kein Puff bekannt (in BRB) wo dieser nicht "laut Fischereirecht/Gesetz" gefordert wird. (egal was der Betreiber "selbst" sagt) ....

Und Ich Fische mehr in BRB als in Berlin...


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein*

Naja ich habe die ganzen Teile ja aber ich wollte nur mal wissen wie das gesetzlich ist wenn ich nen Freund mitnehme und der keine Scheinchen hat...


----------



## hasenzahn (7. August 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Okay, dat mit dem Friedfischangeln stimmt soweit. Man muss aber dazu sagen, das man die Fischereiabgabe trotzdem zahlen muss. (möglich in jedem Angelladen.
> 
> 
> Und das mit dem Forellenpuff sollteste mir mal "GENAU VERLINKEN". Das ist meines Wissens nämlich nicht richtig ! ! !
> Man braucht in jedem Forellenpuff nen Fischereischein, auch wenn keine Sau danach fragt ! .... Wenn das so stimmt wie Du es hier sagst, dann belege das bitte ...



*Erleichterungen für Angler und Erwerbsfischer im Land Brandenburg* Am 1. August 2006 sind mit dem Bürokratieabbaugesetz neue Regelungen in Kraft getreten, die das Angeln erleichtern, den Wassertourismus fördern und die Unternehmen von unnötiger Bürokratie befreien. Bisher konnten lediglich Kinder und Jugendliche ohne Anglerprüfung mit der Friedfischangel fischen. Mit der neuen Regelung wird dies nun auch Erwachsenen ermöglicht.
Im Zusammenhang mit der Änderung des Fischereigesetzes wurden weitere Rechtsvorschriften überarbeitet. 
*Was hat sich konkret insbesondere für Angler geändert?*
 1. Personen, die den Fischfang mit der Friedfischangel ausüben, benötigen bei der Ausübung der Angelfischerei keinen Fischereischein mehr. Dies gilt für alle Gewässer des Landes, auch für Angelteiche. 
*Hinweis:* 
_Entscheidendes Kriterium der Fischereischeinbefreiung ist nicht der gefangene Fisch, sondern die Angelmontage. Ohne Fischereischein darf nur mit einem einschenkligen Haken und Friedfischködern geangelt werden. Die Verwendung von Wirbeltierködern, Krebsen oder künstlichen Ködern ist nicht zulässig. Diese Köder entsprechen dem Kriterium einer Raubfischangel und bleiben somit dem Fischereischeininhaber vorbehalten. Sollte im Ausnahmefall ein klassischer Raubfisch, z. B. ein Hecht, auf einen Friedfischköder beißen, kann dieser unter Beachtung sonstiger Vorschriften – z.. B. Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße - mitgenommen werden._
_#h|bla:#h
_
http://www.lav-bdg.de/page/aenderungen.html

Nur mal so zur Info. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 
Um die Frage vorweg zu nehmen wer Herr Jurrmann ist: Zuständiger Sachbearbeiter im Ministerium der fast drei Jahre an dieser neuen Ordnung gearbeitet hat. 

Das heißt: In Forellenpuffs wo Kunstköder verboten sind, braucht man keinen Fischereischein, solange man mit (Forellen)Teig, Würmern, Bienenmaden oder anderen nicht Kunstködern angelt. 

MfG und stramme Schnüre#h


----------



## ToxicToolz (18. August 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein*

@ Hasenzahn, also man kann sich das alles auch so zurechtbiegen/zurechtlesen wie es einem am besten passt. Ich persönlich denke nicht das man mit dieser Nummer durch kommen würde. Es liegt ja auf der Hand das man RAUBFISCHE fangen will wenn man einen Forellenpuff mit seinem Angelzeug besucht. Da gibt es ja schon kaum noch etwas zu rütteln. Auch wenn der PB ein Teig ist, so ist er trotzdem für´s "Forellenfangen ausgeschildert" im Geschäft erworben worden !... oder etwa nicht? Und die z.b. Schleppmontage/Sbirolino mit Teig ist bekanntlich keine normale FRIEDFISCHANGELEI, auch wenn der Köder "TEIG/PB" ist....


----------

